# ¿Sera el Micro, el PRE o la Fuente?



## Pelelalo (Jul 3, 2012)

Se que el tema es recurrente, pero me ayudarían si me orientaran sobre el problema de ruido en la ENTRADA de Micro.

El esquema es el siguiente:



El ruido se comporta como sigue:

1.- No conecto nada a la entrada de Micro. Entonces el ruido aparece cuando aumento el volumen con el pote. Si pongo el pote al mínimo no hay ruido.

2.- Conecto el micro. Mismo comportamiento, es decir, no hay ruido si el pote está al mínimo y el ruido aumenta con el volumen.

Por lo demás, la entrada de línea perfecta.


Datos del Preamplificador:



La fuente:



Espero que con estos datos puedan orientarme acerca de la procedencia de ese sonido: ¿micro, preamplificador o bien fuente?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2012)

2 cosas

1) el ruido esta entrando obviamente por las lineas de los microfonos y se le suma que la ganancia está en 100 con el primer pre, y después eso se vuelve a multiplicar otro tanto.

2) como el jack no tiene conmutador a masa (aunque en la imagen se vee que hiciste bien las conexiones para el conmutador), obviamente las pistas de la entrada del micro funcionan como antena y captan todo el ruido ambiente y lo magnifican mucho.

El problema puede ser tu chasis, que no esté bien blindado, puede ser el integrado que estas usando son muy chinos y berretas...cambialo.


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 3, 2012)

Para empezar gracias Draco por tu ayuda.

Entiendo que la ganancia, aunque 100 no es excesiva para el micro dinámico (por cierto).

Lo que no entiendo es que cuando no conecto nada le siga entrando ruido si he puesto jack de este tipo:



Ese jack al quitar el conector conmuta la pista de audio con tierra.

Ya es el tercer preamplificador que hago, por los malditos ruidos. He cambiado fuentes, gabinetes, he quitado cables apantallados y soldado directamente los potes y los conectores a la placa, y ni por esas. Y entiendo que no es problema del Micro, ya que en ausencia del mismo el ruido persiste. 

Estoy completamente perdido.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2012)

mmm entonces hay algo en tu lines que te mete ruidos, fuentes conmutadas, o algo asi...probalo con una bateria, lejos de las lineas de red electrica


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 3, 2012)

Amigo Pelelalo, bueno para descartar etapas:
1ro. quita la resistencia de 100k, y colocale una de 1k para asi de esta manera con ganancia 1 veremos si el problema persiste. Luego ahi deduces si el problema aparece en la etapa de pre o en la etapa final. La fuente de alimentacion junto con el transformador debes retirarlos lo mas que puedas del modulo si ambos albergan el mismo gabinete. 
El chasis del gabinete preferentemente de metal debe estar conectado a tierra del equipo, pues el jack parece ser de plastico en su amarre.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2012)

¿ Conectaste los cuerpos de lo potenciómetros a masa ?


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 3, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> mmm entonces hay algo en tu lines que te mete ruidos, fuentes conmutadas, o algo asi...probalo con una bateria, lejos de las lineas de red electrica



Puff, una bateria está dificil.





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo Pelelalo, bueno para descartar etapas:
> 1ro. quita la resistencia de 100k, y colocale una de 1k para asi de esta manera con ganancia 1 veremos si el problema persiste. Luego ahi deduces si el problema aparece en la etapa de pre o en la etapa final. La fuente de alimentacion junto con el transformador debes retirarlos lo mas que puedas del modulo si ambos albergan el mismo gabinete.
> El chasis del gabinete preferentemente de metal debe estar conectado a tierra del equipo, pues el jack parece ser de plastico en su amarre.



Por lo que he comentado, creo que el problema viene del pre, ya que con los potes de micro a cero, no hay ruido, es decir, que la etapa final funcionaría bien (o al menos se comporta bien con la entrada de linea).

El chasis lo tengo a tierra y en efecto, el jack es de plastico.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Conectaste los cuerpos de lo potenciómetros a masa ?



Los cuerpos de los potenciómetros están amarrados al chasis y el chasis conectado la linea de tierra de la toma eléctrica. ¿Es éste el problema?


----------



## crimson (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola Pelelalo, yo uso el método "del rápido desenchufe" para ver si el problema del ruido viene de la línea de alimentación. Provoco el ruido y desconecto el toma de la alimentaión de 220V. El pre queda un par de segundos con los electrolíticos cargados, si en ese par de segundos el ruido cesa es de la línea o el transformador que está induciendo en el chassis. La segunda prueba es levantar el transformador de alimentación, aislándolo del chassis. Es frecuente que este induzca, más hoy en día que los chassis son de hierro. Por último: una ganancia de 100 veces en un CI chino me parece demasiado, yo hace rato que uso preamplificadores de éste tipo:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/#!/2012/04/preamplificador-de-microfono.html
donde la mayor carga de amplificación la hacen un par de transistores y el operacional ayuda con otro tanto. Comentanos las experiencias. Saludos C


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 4, 2012)

Crimson, como bien decias parte del ruido (concretamente zumbido) se va con la linea. Y ahora lo que si se hace más presente es el ruido al encender el micro. Luego:

1.- El ruido de linea:
     a) Se filtra.
     b) Se aisla el trafo y los tornillos que lo sujetan.
     c) Gabinete no metálico.
2.- El ruido del micro, que se multipla al encenderse:
     a) Le bajo la ganancia, bajando la R de 100k o subiendo la R de 1k.
     b) ?????
     c) ?????

Gracias.


----------



## crimson (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola Pelelalo, hay varias opciones. 1) si es ruido que entra por la línea de 220V se puede poner un filtro de línea, yo los saco de alguna fuente de PC que uso para canibalizar.  2) si es el transformador, lo instalo en el gabinete con una plaquita aislante por debajo (puede ser pertinax del lado que no tiene cobre) y los tornillos con niples (esas arandelas aislantes que llevan lostransistores de poder). El truco es que lo metálico del transformador no tenga contacto eléctrico con lo metálico del chassis. (lo mido con el ohmetro). 3)Si usás un gabinete no metálico aveces suele ser peor porque entran ruidos de afuera, sin embargo, he hecho varios con gabinetes plásticos sin problemas serios. 4) yo sacaría las resistencias de 100K (me parece mucho) y le pondría un preset de 50K, por ejemplo, para ir ajustando al nivel justo de ganancia y poco ruido. Un capacitor de 47pF en paralelo al preset para que no oscile vendría bien. Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2012)

Yo todo lo que armo lo hago en gabinetes de acero (hechos a medida por un "recomendado") y nunca he tenido problemas que no sean lazos de masa. Pero los trafos los mando derecho al gabinete sin aislación ni nada, y también al gabinete le conecto el cable de puesta a tierra.... y santo remedio!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 4, 2012)

Amigo Pelelalo, estoy de acuerdo con el colega ezavalla, en cuanto a que no es necesario aislar la carcaza del transformador con el chasis, personalmente jamas tuve problemas de ese tipo.
Ahora bien mas alla del "ruido" , cuando conectas el micro tienes audio?, digamos excelente, mediocre o nulo?.


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 4, 2012)

He cambiado de integrado (por si las moscas) y nada.
He sacado el pre, fuente y trafo del gabinete y como dije parte del ruido se vá.
He cambiado las resistencias de 100k por 22k y si que el ruido se escucha menos, pero en el mismo factor que el sonido. Luego no es solución.

*Eso si, con el micro en OFF no hay ruido que no sea más que normal. Pero con el micro en ON adios muy buenas: RUIDO.*



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Ahora bien mas alla del "ruido" , cuando conectas el micro tienes audio?, digamos excelente, mediocre o nulo?.



Si por supuesto que hay audio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2012)

Pelelalo dijo:


> ...Si por supuesto que hay audio.



Si, pero ¿ Como es ?, ¿ Una onomatopeya del ruido ?

¿ Distorsiona ?

¿ Foto de tu montaje ?


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 4, 2012)

Adjunto las imagenes de la placa (las imprimí al revés y me vi obligado a poner los potes y conectores en la parte de abajo.

El audio está bien. Pero al aumentar el volumen y lo necesito aumentar, entonces si que se escucha muy ruido. No entiendo bien el funcionamiento del micro, por eso me pregunto si es normal que al encender el micro el ruido aparezca. Con el micro conectado y en OFF no hay ruido.


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 5, 2012)

ENCONTRE la solución aunque les pido que me la expliquen.

Si uso el preamplificador (2 entradas micro, 1 entrada línea) sólo con los Microfonos entonces hay ruido.
Si lo uso con los micros y una fuente de sonido MP3 o móvil también hay ruido.
PERO si lo uso con los micros y conectando la entrada de linea a la salida de audio del ORDENADOR entonces NO HAY RUIDO.

¿Qué debo hacer? No estoy por la labor de llevarme el PC a todos lados.

Editado: También he comprobado que conectando una cable jack a la entrada de linea del preamplificador y sujetando yo el extremo opuesto, el ruido vuelve a desaparecer.


----------



## Dano (Jul 6, 2012)

Pelelalo dijo:


> ENCONTRE la solución aunque les pido que me la expliquen.
> 
> Si uso el preamplificador (2 entradas micro, 1 entrada línea) sólo con los Microfonos entonces hay ruido.
> Si lo uso con los micros y una fuente de sonido MP3 o móvil también hay ruido.
> ...




Descarga a tierra.


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 6, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> Descarga a tierra.



Totalmente. Acabo de finalizar el proyecto. Gracias por confirmarmelo.

PD: Si me lo llevara a un sitio sin toma de tierra, supongo que sólo me quedaría clavar algo metálico en el suelo y conectarla ahí. ¿O hay algún remedio menos bruto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2012)

Podrias llevar tu propia tierra !


----------



## YIROSHI (Jul 8, 2012)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Totalmente. Acabo de finalizar el proyecto. Gracias por confirmarmelo.
> 
> PD: Si me lo llevara a un sitio sin toma de tierra, supongo que sólo me quedaría clavar algo metálico en el suelo y conectarla ahí. ¿O hay algún remedio menos bruto?



Compañero Pelelalo soldas un cable semiblindado una punta a GND de tu Preamplificador, y colocas el otro extremo a un tornillo donde aseguras tu Trafo y listo 0 Ruidos Garantizado.

Saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 8, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero Pelelalo soldas un cable semiblindado una punta a GND de tu Preamplificador, y colocas el otro extremo a un tornillo donde aseguras tu Trafo y listo 0 Ruidos Garantizado.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Yiroshi.


----------

